# One Dog Licking the Other Dog's Ears



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Have you checked the ears to see if they have an infection? or yeast?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Daisy does it to all the dogs and will go non stop. They just lay there and let her do it. I have to tell her to stop. She goes into a zone and I have to call her name several times. Joking I say she has a earwax addiction. My pups ears are clean and dont have an infection.


----------

